# Nikon D400



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

Rumored Nikon D400 Specs via Mansurovs.com:


Sensor: 24.2 MP DX CMOS, 3.82µ pixel pitch (same as on the D3200)
Sensor Size: 23.2 x 15.4mm
Resolution: 6,016 × 4,000
Native ISO Sensitivity: 100-6,400
Boost Low ISO Sensitivity: 50
Boost High ISO Sensitivity: 12,800-25,600
Processor: EXPEED 3
Metering System: 3D Color Matrix Meter III with face recognition and a database of 30,000 images
Dust Reduction: Yes
Weather Sealing/Protection: Yes
Body Build: Full Magnesium Alloy
White Balance: New White Balance System
Shutter: Up to 1/8000 and 30 sec exposure
Shutter Durability: 200,000 cycles, self-diagnostic shutter
Camera Lag: 0.012 seconds
Storage: 1x CF slot and 1x SD slot
Viewfinder Coverage: 100%
Viewfinder Magnification: 0.94x Approx.
Speed: 8 FPS, 9 FPS with optional battery pack and Nikon D4 or alkaline batteries
Exposure Meter: 91,000 pixel RGB sensor
Built-in Flash: Yes, with Commander Mode, full CLS compatibility
Autofocus System: Advanced Multi-CAM 3500DX with 51 focus points and 15 cross-type sensors
AF Detection: Up to f/8 with 9 focus points (5 in the center, 2 on the left and right)
LCD Screen: 3.2 inch diagonal with 921,000 dots
Movie Modes: Full 1080p HD @ 30 fps max
Movie Exposure Control: Full
Movie Recording Limit: 30 minutes @ 30p, 20 minutes @ 24p
Movie Output: MOV, Compressed and Uncompressed
In-Camera HDR Capability: Yes
Two Live View Modes: One for photography and one for videography
Camera Editing: Lots of in-camera editing options with HDR capabilities
GPS: Not built-in, requires GP-1 GPS unit
Battery Type: EN-EL15
Battery Life: ~900 shots
USB Standard: 3.0
Weight: 800g (body only)
Price: $1,799 MSRP


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 15, 2012)

should be a weapon hanging off the end of a 200-400 VR


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

Why has this forum got more rumours about Noink than NR??


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Because as a Canon user I am of course interested in knowing what Canon gear will be available in the next future. I keep informed on market novelties and technology developments and what's coming up next. 

It doesn't mean I have to blind-love Canon and everything it does. It's me giving money to them, not the other way round. So of course comparing Canon to its competitors gives me a better idea of what is a good purchase and what not, since my goal is to improve my photos, not Canon's revenues.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 15, 2012)

Food for thought... posters on canon rumors are often criticized for being fanboys... yet no one on nokinrumors are criticized for being fanboys and if they were, that poster would be bombarded with attacks... Guess we are more civil? nahhh..


----------



## Aglet (Jun 15, 2012)

And now that a few have thrown sand around can we get on with discussing the merits and implications of such a well-spec'd crop sensor camera?

Considering the performance of the 12-bit version of a likely similar sensor in 
Nikon's recent D3200, the anticipated increase of performance from this prosumer level body is actually quite exciting as far as IQ goes. 

Not sure how well the AF is going to perform, I would have expected a more dense array of high-sensitivity AF sensors, but at least 9 of them work at f/8, so that can be useful to birders and wildlife shooters using long glass and teleconverters. 

With the expected MSRP up that high, I doubt I'll be buying one just yet unless it proves itself a total 7D killer in the AF department. I'm already sure it will destroy the 7D in IQ merely based on the D3200's performance. And Canon is going to need to address their sensor insufficiencies in the face of such stiff competition if they hope a 70D or 7D2 will compete altho Canon could provide us with more of the same and a lower price point which is likely to satiate those who don't want to trade systems because of glass investments. Word-up, if you have Canon glass, it's pretty much a non-depreciating asset so doesn't hurt so much to sell it if you decide to fund a different system.

Also, at this price point vs. the expected cost of a likely feature-stripped FF D600, Nikon is provide some very interesting and compelling choices. Not only are they throwing down the gauntlet, they've walked up to Canon and slapped them in the face with their glove-liner. Twice! After already poking them in the eye with the D800/e!

This can only bode well for all of us who buy this stuff!


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 15, 2012)

A lot depends on Canon intentions.

Will we see the rumoured 22MP APS-C sensor?
Such pixel density is just too good for anyone into wildlife, and 24MP vs 18MP are no good odds.
On the other hand, I'd sooner buy a telezoom by Canon than by Nikon.
So 22MP vs 24MP I'd stay Canon probably. But 18MP are way too close to the D800's 16MP in APS-C crop mode.

Will we see a good entry-level FF? Will the 5D3's price drop considerably?
If the D600 is specced and priced as rumoured, it will be an absolute top seller. 
Basically for less than the 5D3 price one could buy a D600 and a D7100.
FF for quality, APS-C for reach. What is Canon going to offer to make me refuse such a succulent plate?


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 15, 2012)

Please try to keep discussions on the topic.

The third party forum is here to discuss cameras and equipment from other manufacturers, its often of interest to photographers.

I've had to remove too many flaming posts and send too many warnings today. Please act like adults.

Thanks.


----------



## elflord (Jun 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> You might look at the number of Nikon threads on this site and then look at the number of mentions of Nikon on the CanonRumors homepage - then consider whether this site has been hijacked or not -and whether I might just have a point



On the front page at present, I see 10 stories, all of which are about Canon gear. In the threads displayed on the side bar, only one (this one) is about Nikon products (if you hadn't posted in this thread, it probably wouldn't be in the sidebar). The high volume posters on this website are as far as I know Canon users.

It's not too hard to find a thread about Canon stuff on this website, if that's what you want to read. It seems to me that you're jumping into the Nikon threads to complain, which ironically increases the post count for those threads, which results in the threads that you're complaining about getting promoted to the side bar. 



> Taking a sentance out of context does not win the argument - and that is what you have done.



I don't believe that the surrounding context does not change the meaning of what you wrote.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 16, 2012)

elflord said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > You might look at the number of Nikon threads on this site and then look at the number of mentions of Nikon on the CanonRumors homepage - then consider whether this site has been hijacked or not -and whether I might just have a point
> ...



We will have to agree to disagree then.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 8, 2012)

Well on the topic of the proposed D400, the nikon folk seem to be waiting an eternity for that one too. Im morbidly interested in this one, doesn't mean I'd jump ships.. again though! Sounds like it's going be a weapon either way.

Maybe all of us canon people shouldn't feel too bad about waiting for things.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

Danielle said:


> Well on the topic of the proposed D400, the nikon folk seem to be waiting an eternity for that one too. Im morbidly interested in this one, doesn't mean I'd jump ships.. again though! Sounds like it's going be a weapon either way.
> 
> Maybe all of us canon people shouldn't feel too bad about waiting for things.


Nikon does need to step up and make something better than the 7D, or we will never see a 7D MK II. Canon's decision to make major updates to the 7D firmware indicates that they think that will fend off any D400 threat to their sales until they can do the usual evolutionary update.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 24, 2012)

The Nikon D600 is a pretty solid bet, this D400 rumor is pretty nebulous. The D600 makes sense, the D400, not so much. Considering the price of the D700 and the supposed price of the D600, a D400 doesn't really fall into a price point that would make sense.


----------

